# Hand feeding Java Sparrows (Finches)



## Kiwigal67 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi just wondering if anyone has done this before or knows what to do. I am an aviary breeder and hand feed/tame cockatiels but I bought some Java Sparrows and now have people wanting handtame ones - they had them previous in other countries.

The parents successfully raised their first clutch and now their second clutch is 2 weeks old. They are used to me in the aviary and having a nosey in their nestbox and I take photos of the chicks progress. 

I am not sure if I just take two chicks out to handfeed if the adults will abandon them, or do I take all 4 chicks out. Or do I wait until they fledge and are fully fed by the parents before trying to handtame them but then they are quite flighty.

If anyone can help please I would be grateful. I haven't found any sites on the internet and the only books I can find to buy about Java Sparrows are in Japanese.

Many thanks for any helpful suggestions.


----------



## Raleighwheels (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd assume that java sparrows would be very similar to handfeeding a regular finch, so you should just search for that topic. It may depend on the parents as to whether they'd abandon the nest or not. If you were going to handfeed them, I wouldn't pull them to feed, then put them back into the nest.

I personally don't believe in pulling birds that small for handfeeding. If I remember right, people friendly java sparrows are big in Japan. At least that's where I've always read about them. My opinion would be to let the parents raise them, and attempt to tame the young after they leave the nest, if that's something you really wanna do.


----------

